# IT'S MAGIC!



## Xenke (Nov 17, 2010)

No, really, it's science magic.

Somehow I got really sidetracked on YouTube, and thought I should share a finding.

Feel free to post other cool science magic videos.

[yt]3zoTKXXNQIU[/yt]


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 17, 2010)

Is that custard?


----------



## medjai (Nov 17, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> Is that custard?


 
Cornstarch and water.

Non-newtonian fluids are awesome.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 17, 2010)

Its alive!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Nov 17, 2010)

Its the blob. It's going to consume the world! Run for your life!

This was interesting tho.


----------



## PATROL (Nov 17, 2010)

creepy


----------



## Xenke (Nov 17, 2010)

Look, more magic.

[yt]OsW8zctD7CM[/yt]

Ferrofluids are amazing.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 17, 2010)

PATROL said:


> creepy


 
You're probably going to get a note from a mod for your post.

Anyway I'm not so sure I know what to think about it... Anyone else note that parts of it hovered for a sec?


----------



## Xenke (Nov 17, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> You're probably going to get a note from a mod for your post.
> 
> Anyway I'm not so sure I know what to think about it... Anyone else note that parts of it hovered for a sec?


 
You mean you have doubts if it's legit?

I fully believe it is, simply because parts that had fallen out of the area of vibration change to a fluid state completely naturally. Also, there's a part where some drips off the side, and that's perfectly normal too. I've also seen it replicated in several other videos (I just found this one the most entertaining.

Also, it doesn't seem to be vibrating because the camera is shooting at 30fps and the speaker is vibrating at 30Hz. (or so it is said)


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 17, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Look, more magic.
> 
> [yt]OsW8zctD7CM[/yt]
> 
> Ferrofluids are amazing.


 
we were talking about ferrofluids in one of out chemistry lectures^^ that stuff is amazing! but pretty hard to clean, it sticks to EVERYTHING XP


----------



## Xenke (Nov 17, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> we were talking about ferrofluids in one of out chemistry lectures^^ that stuff is amazing! but pretty hard to clean, it sticks to EVERYTHING XP


 
Indeed.

My chemistry teacher had some, but someone though it would be a good idea to take it out of it's container and stick it to a magnet.

Yea... never gunna get it off.


----------



## Deo (Nov 17, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> we were talking about ferrofluids in one of out chemistry lectures^^ that stuff is amazing! but pretty hard to clean, it sticks to EVERYTHING XP




How does it work? Incredible...


----------



## Xenke (Nov 17, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> How does it work? Incredible...


 
Nano particles that are attracted to magnets suspended in liquid.

I'm pretty sure most are iron based.

EDIT: apparently it can sometimes take the shape of a dildo.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 17, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> How does it work? Incredible...


 
what xenke said  its not that complex. whats cool though is that the particles dont settle down on the ground, they stay in the suspension. they dont connect or touch each other, too when you get close to it with a magnet


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 17, 2010)

Xenke said:


> You mean you have doubts if it's legit?
> 
> I fully believe it is, simply because parts that had fallen out of the area of vibration change to a fluid state completely naturally. Also, there's a part where some drips off the side, and that's perfectly normal too. I've also seen it replicated in several other videos (I just found this one the most entertaining.
> 
> Also, it doesn't seem to be vibrating because the camera is shooting at 30fps and the speaker is vibrating at 30Hz. (or so it is said)



I'm not saying it's not real because I've played with it in a physics lab once or twice. Just saying that I've never seen it hover irl.


----------



## PATROL (Nov 17, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> You're probably going to get a note from a mod for your post.


Now I really wonder what I did there...
 The thing is just disturbing, just look how unnaturally it moves.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 18, 2010)

This guy is a magician. I am amaze.

[yt]MKdGaGuggw0[/yt]

Also, I learned I could make ferrofluid with toner. Neato! Seems exceedingly messy though.


----------

